# JD Collectors Tractor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would share these pictures of a rare JD tractor thats coming up for auction on Monday the 15th of Mar 2004. It's a JD 8020 for the serious collector.
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes it is rare first of the 4 wheel drive articulated.Most did not have a cab.See it has a turbo2 pre cleaner added.They came along long after the 8020.

When I was a kid dad had a Vesatile 145 from about the same time era.Around 1968 one of the first in my area.It got a lot of second looks from passer bys.Would pull a 7 bottom plow very well.Uncommon for 1968.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nice one:thumbsup: saw one like it at a dealer with no cab. about 3/4 miles from my house


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it was at the Farm show last year but didn't come back


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we got 2 big ones here in minnesota


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Yes it is rare first of the 4 wheel drive articulated.Most did not have a cab.See it has a turbo2 pre cleaner added.They came along long after the 8020.
> 
> When I was a kid dad had a Vesatile 145 from about the same time era.Around 1968 one of the first in my area.It got a lot of second looks from passer bys.Would pull a 7 bottom plow very well.Uncommon for 1968. *


I think they originally come out with a 362 dietroit ???? and this one i believe said they had a 396 detroit in it, you can tell from some of the photo's that they made modifications to the hood.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

versatile is gone now right? How did they not survive it seems like they have a lot of those articulated tractors out there


----------

